# Rant



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Urban and rural survival because the article involves a full blown police state, requiring drastic measures....
https://www.dailywire.com/news/29179/londons-mayor-declares-intense-new-knife-control-emily-zanotti
Read the article!!.........read it? Ok here we go! Seriously? Really? Oh my god, someone, ANYONE, PUT A PEN IN THIS IDIOTS HEAD! CHRIST! how can the Londoners handle this guy? KNIFE CONTROL? Are you kidding me? London has a multi million dollar budget, and this goat [email protected] idiot wants to ban people from buying kitchen knives on amazon, really? Why not arm the POLICE!!!! Why not ensure that no matter where a villain goes, he met with a concealed weapon! -coughCCWcough- it just blows my little mind the way this shite is handled..u


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Two words....muslim mayor.

As soon as muslims are stopped and searched, there will be outrage over profiling and then...muslims will not be stopped and searched.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe if they flood the streets with goats the Islamist's will be too busy to kill and knife control can be avoided.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I like the idea better of just loading up every last muslim, . . . put em in C-5 galaxy's, . . . drop em in the sandbox. 

They came from the sandbox, . . . need to go back, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

What do you expect from a guy who says, actually said this outloud, terrorism is "Part and parcel of living in a big city".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> I like the idea better of just loading up every last muslim, . . . put em in C-5 galaxy's, . . . drop em in the sandbox.
> 
> They came from the sandbox, . . . need to go back, . . .
> 
> ...


Drop them back in the sandbox?
From what altitude?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Neighbors here don’t take him serious and laugh at them but then they aren’t very fond of the brits and kind of enjoy their dismay. Thing is they vote, in the cities anyway, the same way they do in the states.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Drop them back in the sandbox?
> From what altitude?


Ground level, . . . give em all an AK and a box of ammo, . . . tell em to go take THEIR country back, . . .

Tattoo a sickle and star on their forehead, . . . tell em if they ever come back, . . . they'll be air dropped into Gitmo.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What can I say, stupid is as stupid does. Good rant, though.

P.S. Is London now San Francisco's sister city?


----------

